# Dual batteries vs high output alternator



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi I have a 2008 Chevy silverado 2500hd. I have had an issue with plow slowing down after hours of plowing and volts dropping. My question is should I start with dual batteries or upgrade the alternator? I intend on changing the existing battery regardless but was wondering which will give me the best gain? Thanks for your responses


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I would upgrade to dual batteries. I have done it with every Chevy I have owned. All the trucks have the plow prep with the 135amp alternator. I don't upgrade the alternator until the original one is going down.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I always upgrade the alternator first, that way the original can be a spare....
I try to find a 140 to 160 amp alt..paired with a yellow top battery....great combo


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Dual batteries worked great for me


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

The batteries are a buffer to your alternator. I'd start with the Batteries, then upgrade the alternator when funds are available, keeping the old as a spare.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Next time get the twin alternators from Chev. It is like night and day. my 07 is still on it's original batteries. I run an eletric salter,plow, lights etc and never see my amperage gauge move. This helps solenoids & motors last longer.


----------

